# Bidding by parking lots & sidewalks by Sq ft.



## allprolc (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone have a number/price they use to big commercial lots by square foot or per 1,000 sq ft?

What about sidewalks by lineal ft? Standard 4'9"- 5' width?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

Take the guesswork out of your bidding by knowing what it cost you to do the job based on your overhead and expenses. Check out Profits Unlimited (sponsor on here and banner ad) at www.profitsareus.com for our snow & ice management bidding package with our know why you charge what you charge CD. It's an instant download off our site and you can calculate your costs per foot, per acre, per lane mile, etc. Take the guesswork out of your bidding forever!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

just curious , why would someone have to purchase a cd to know their overhead vs. a profit ? seems pretty obvious what it costs to do business . if you dont know , shame on you .


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Well said Citytow*



Citytow;1866208 said:


> just curious , why would someone have to purchase a cd to know their overhead vs. a profit ? seems pretty obvious what it costs to do business . if you dont know , shame on you .


I don't think I said purchase a CD to know your overhead vs. Profit. Sorry for making that confusing for anyone who read this post.

Let me explain:
What our Know why you charge what you charge CD does is it allows a contractor to input their overhead numbers into the spreadsheet as well as their company's use rates for that particular equipment, to determine break-even cost per hour of operation for that particular service based on their company's actual overhead, use-rates and expected profit margins for: plowing, deicing, landscaping, mowing, whatever.

From that point, you can add what you want to for the job to determine your selling price for any service. Then when you bid a job, you know exactly what your costs per hour of operation are so you don't undersell your services.

Too many contractors don't know how to calculate costs per hour of operation so they get on a forum like this and ask. That's what we do for a contractor. We simplify the process by giving them the methodology to know and understand why they charge what they charge without asking their competition. The competition can only give them what's right for their company but that amount is probably not right for someone else.

*Final thought - If the industry standard pricing methodology was right, why are the failure rates so high? *


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wayne, do you have demo software that has say a 30 day trial and nothing is savable until you pay? I have a spreadsheet that is very detailed for this already, I'm just curious to compare.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Jarrett,

We do not have demo software because it is not a software per say. It is Excel Spreadsheets. I would be happy to send you a screen shot of it. Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll take care of it.


----------

